# Aero Sport plates



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Do you have to run top plates for aero sports? this is on a BOC setup of course...


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

yes bearing needs something to sit on


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Eh been running mine without one no noise or problems. Thinking about using a washer and spacer... If I change my current bushings out for the "drop bushings"


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

so what does the bearing/bushing sit on? 

how does your bearing not fall into the top without a plate?


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

The holes on mine look smaller than that...


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i just used the spring plate from my FKs and it seats perfectly into that hole.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Ah the top hat? For the springs?


----------



## WS4 (Apr 22, 2008)

Not to thread jack but about the bottom brackets, is it required to shave a little off the top lowering perch for the leader line?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

joelzy said:


> i just used the spring plate from my FKs and it seats perfectly into that hole.


 x2


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

VRtotheSix said:


> Ah the top hat? For the springs?


 yessir, the cap that would generally separate the spring from the bearing seats perfectly onto the plateless UA. that is for FK at least(from my experience) 






WS4 said:


> Not to thread jack but about the bottom brackets, is it required to shave a little off the top lowering perch for the leader line?


 surely this depends on fittings and which leader line you use, i needed a good sized notch in my coil collars in order to seat the bag without interference.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

VRtotheSix said:


> The holes on mine look smaller than that...


 then you dont have aero sports 

a bearing would fall right inside the top of an aero sport with no plate 

and using the spring cap isnt the best way to go...it doesnt allow you to go very low 

the plate bolted to top of bag and a trimmed strut mount that allows bearing to turn on plate is what has worked best for me...i had spring cap in thier at first and was higher than coils were when i first did my install


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

hmmm thats weird, im using the spring cap with low pro bushings and the car lays


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

joelzy said:


> hmmm thats weird, im using the spring cap with low pro bushings and the car lays


 hows your lift tho? if you ditched the cap and ran plate and modded bushing or that one it would allow you to spin coils up and get same low but more lift


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

ForVWLife said:


> hows your lift tho? if you ditched the cap and ran plate and modded bushing or that one it would allow you to spin coils up and get same low but more lift


 orly? 

lift is crap, dont mind most of the time as i drive it low but like it up for speedbumps and parking garages 

so plate to low pro bushing? how much of a difference are we talking?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

joelzy said:


> orly?
> 
> lift is crap, dont mind most of the time as i drive it low but like it up for speedbumps and parking garages
> 
> so plate to low pro bushing? how much of a difference are we talking?


 yea...i would do plate, oem bearing, trimmed bushing 

the lowpro bushings have the bearing tucked up....you need the bearing to turn on the plate so trim the stock bushing accordingly


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

ForVWLife said:


> yea...i would do plate, oem bearing, trimmed bushing
> 
> the lowpro bushings have the bearing tucked up....you need the bearing to turn on the plate so trim the stock bushing accordingly


 interesting, any idea how much we're talking difference wise?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

well basically compare the height of spring cap + your bushing 

to 

flat plate + trimmed bushing 

its a pretty good difference...like i said when i first did mine (over konis) i prob got a good 1/2in going to the plate vs the spring cap 

and that translates to more lift and more strut travel 

personally the lift and better ride from more travel is worth it IMO


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

ill check it out, doesnt seem like it'd be that much with a 1/4" plate + trimmed stock bushing as the spring plate sits halfway down into the UA bracket but it obviously helped you so i shall explore the option. 
Thanks again for the help man


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

well it sits inside the bag but the portion that sits on top of bag is alot taller than the plate it 

if you take it out and look you will see what i mean 

tough to explain


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

10-4 thanks again


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Dun dun dun... Ill be running the top hat deal until I get plates. Weird I havent had any problems thus far. And they are aero sports it's written on them... who know's thanks for everyones input. :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

your car make weird noises when you turn? 

i am picturing your bushing stuck inside the top of the bag


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Nah nothing. I mean some rattling but its from inside the car nothing outta the normal. 

I would think the steering would stick but it doesnt. It's fine I'm gonna just put those top hats on for now untill i get plates and some drop bushings. Or should i stay away from the small bushings?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

this is how it should be 










notice without plate there is nothign for the bearing/bushing to sit on 

i am still totally confused how yours could possibly be working with no plate or spring hat


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Yeah I was looking at that I have the 034 bushings the race ones not the small ones so the bearing is a little bigger and sticks out but its not a huge difference dude I have no clue I'm as lost as you the other owner said it would work without which i know him so i didn't question it.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

how long has it been like that? 

id be scared to drive that


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Dude I'd have to say Ive been driving it like that for around 1k Ive check it out plenty of times no rubs or anything...


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

mk4 gti suspension is mc phearson no?


----------

